# "The Hidden Fortress"



## Scifi fan (Feb 1, 2009)

This is an old movie by Akiro Kurosawa, and is in part the inspiration for Star Wars. "The Hidden Fortress" was a story in ancient Japan about a general who has to sneak his princess and her gold through enemy territory to friendly territory, so she can restore her clan. 

The movie is told at least partly from the point of view of two lowly peasants, who were scheming to steal that gold, but who realize they have to cooperate with the general and the princess so as to survive. It's well done, but there are a few scenes for which it's hard to suspend disbelief. I still encourage all movie buffs to watch it, because it is a good movie, and, for SF fans, it's crucial to learning more about the background to Star Wars.


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 14, 2010)

It's such a great film, I haven't seen it in a while, but I may try to see it this week. I really enjoy the other films of the late, great Akiro Kurosawa.


----------

